# Deleting emails--select all option



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a HDX and HD7.  Is there a way to delete (by selecting all) the emails without selecting each one.  I know in the Trash of the HDX there is a way to delete all.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

There might not be a solution to the way email gets deleted on the Fire tablets.  I wonder if another email program besides the default emailer would work better.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

If I wait long enough on each device will they "compact" my email inbox to a better way for deleting them.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just noticed last night an option to gather my emails back 6 months.  Do they keep all of them for that length of time and then have an option for deleting them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At one point I saw an option for deleting all emails, but I couldn't get it back again.  I think you need to do that from your email provider site/app, not the Kindle app...but I'll keep poking around.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I finally bought one that "deletes" all emails with the "Select All" option.  I tried all the free apps.  I paid $3.95 for [email protected] Pro.  It works beautifully.  I took my email account off my default emailer so it can be used again when I might need it.  KAT mail has good support and I'm working through the settings to change font sizes, and other helpful things.


----------

